# My Pet Dog



## Michelle M (Oct 10, 2017)

Today was tragic for me.  My best friend for 15 yrs , my dog Pippy was put to sleep.  She was a tea cup chihuahua.  She was always there for me and here last night l was on here talking about side effects to Prednisone...
As you might know l am estranged from my children and grandson and this dog loved me more then my own children..l was lucky to have my Mom closeby to be with me while l held her as she was put to sleep.
l came home to clean the blankets and items that belonged to Pippy and l realized my Dog loved me more then my own children..l shared so many tears with my dog and l always stayed strong to take care of my pets..l tried to stay strong in my hope that my children would not act this way and l finally had to let go for my own sanity..
Today, l had to let go of Pippy to free her from her aches and pains..l held her and talked to her and l prayed my Father or Daughter (both are deceased)to take care and love her for me until we meet again.
l just cannot understand how my children act like l do not exist when there is such finality in Death.  l wondered today if either of my children had any thoughts that something bad happened or feel my pain as they went about their day.

When my baby was on life support,  my husband left me to sign the paper to donate her heart and that is something l had to do alone and it was the hardest thing l had to do.  Today just sucked my energy right out of me.  lt was another hard moment l had to do alone.  Life sure sucks sometimes..Good Night all...


----------



## Banned (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi michelle

I am so sorry for your loss. Our pets sure do have a special place in our hearts and our lives and losing them is never easy. I hope in time you can find peace.


----------



## making_art (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh, Michelle, sorry you have so much grief to deal with right now...


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 11, 2017)

I too am sorry for the loss i am glad your mother could be there to support you some   I hope talking here also lets you know that you are not alone ok hugs


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 13, 2017)

Michelle M said:


> Today was tragic for me.  My best friend for 15 yrs , my dog Pippy was put to sleep.



Sorry to hear not much to say that can take away the pain...



> Life sure sucks sometimes.



Yup, life sure can suck big time sometimes, and sometimes for a long time but...
without it how could we appreciate the good times when the storm is over and the sun is shining on our lives


----------

